# Macon Pottery Fruit Jar



## poorjodie (Aug 7, 2006)

I found an interesting quart crockery fruit jar this past weekend. The bottom is stamped MACON POTTERY CO, MACON IL, PAT'D SEPT 24, 1899.  It is a white crock with a threaded neck that takes a standard fruit jar lid. It is in excellent shape and on the inside you can see where they joined the seperate pieces together when they made the jar. What about the company's history and what happened to it?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Jodie, I think you'll find your jar was made by Macomb Pottery Co. of Macomb IL in the early 1900's.  It's interesting that the 1899 patent was for an "Apparatus for Making Molds for Stoneware or Earthenware Jars".  There is an error jar that is incised "Macom" instead of "Macomb" - it's a fun one to have, although I don't think it adds much to the value.  Most all the Quarts price in Redbook at $40-$60.  -Tammy


----------



## capsoda (Aug 7, 2006)

Sounds very cool. I've heard of them but never seen one. Could you post a good pic for me?


----------

